# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم البوكسات المكسورة الحمايه Cracked Box's  وأخر اصدار من Gpg Dragon_V3.53c

## Micro man82

وأخر اصدار من Gpg Dragon_V3.53c مكرك وبدون بوكس  امتلك جي بي جي دراجون مجانا أحدث واجهة وتعمل بدون اي مشاكل علي USB
لن تحتاج لتوصيل البوكس  هذا الاصدار به الكثير من المميزات
فقط افتح البرنامج وغير com الي usb
وقم بالعمل علي البرنامج
لا تضغط علي connect
فقط اضغط علي start لتنفيذ اي عملية يمكنكم ايضا عمل فورمات لأجهزة الاندرويد  مثل السامسونج المزيف  بروسيسورMTK او SPD بدون تفعيل وضع التصحيح و   ولن تعاني في مشاكل النوكيا 108 و 220 و225   
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]     
اذا واجهتك اية مشاكل مع البرنامج مثلا مع الانتي فيرس افاست
استثني البرنامج 
كما هو موضح   انا أعمل بهذا البرنامج ولا يوجد به اية مشاكل أو أضرار   من فضلكم ضعوا تجاربكم مع البرنامج في تعليقاتكم 
لو واجهتم اية مشاكل لاتترددوا في وضع صورة للخطأ   اترككم مع رابط التحميل الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## safawi

شكرا اخي على الموضوع و لكن الملف مضغوط بكلمة سر باسم منتدى اخر

----------

